# HOG WRESTLING VIDOE GONE WRONG



## tikkad (Mar 23, 2012)

Title pretty much says it all thought i would start this off right this is a video in Texas of a guy attempting to jump into a hog trap with a 225 pounder to tie it up that instantly goes bad before it even begins


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah the stupid things we do when we're young. lol He's darn lucky that's all that happened. Welcome to PT tikkad and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Lot of safer ways to handle hogs. I know a lot of hunters like the hands on approach and that is fine. I hunt by myself 99% of the time so it is not for me. Welcome tikkad.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum tikkad.

Is that you tikkad? ....You can tell us. We won't laugh at you......Ok we might gigggle a bit, but no out loud laughter...honest !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Had some friends invite me to go hog hunting in TX...I asked what weapon to bring & they laughed.. "We catch 'em by hand", they replied... I passed on the hunt..


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i for one would NOT do that...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> Had some friends invite me to go hog hunting in TX...I asked what weapon to bring & they laughed.. "We catch 'em by hand", they replied... I passed on the hunt..


 C'mon Scotty, all the cool kids are doing it !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> i for one would NOT do that...lol


 Wouldn't surprise me one bit Jeff...LOL


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Some buddies of mine went on a hog hunt in Georgia and when they arrived they started unloading their guns. The guide asked them what they were planning on doing with the guns. One friend said something about killing a monster pig and the guide laughed and called him a sissy. It turns out the "real men" use their hands and a knife. They ended up getting a couple big ones that way and said it was the hardest hunt they ever did. One guy never caught up to one so on the last night he took his with a rifle. At first I thought they were BS'ing me but the pics proved the were telling the truth. Kinda crazy if you ask me!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have a rifle for a reason...lol call me sissy or not.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm with you oneshot!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> i have a rifle for a reason...lol call me sissy or not.


 Sissy....


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmm well i still have a rifle...lol


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

That was dumb he was lucky he didnt get tore up by the hog. I like the video and welcome to the forum tikkad


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Oneshot, notice bones didn't call you that to your face.... who is the sissy???


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well iffen he was a hog... he could try it but would not pass the 300 yard mark....lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was talkin to the horse Mick...BAHAHAHA you guys are great fun !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I wouldn't try that if I could help it. I figure I got maybe thirty/forty seconds of good fight left in me, I aint waste'n it on no hog.







Welcome aboard Tikkad, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well my horse might not take it as kind as i did...lmao


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Momma didn't raise any dummys !


----------



## tikkad (Mar 23, 2012)

haha ill play… Yes that was me. I run dogs for hogs and usually use a knife. We caught this one the night before and put it in the trap to keep it overnight. The plan was to tie it up again and move it to a bay pen to train some youger dogs i just started working. After that failed we just raised up the trap door let the hog get about a minute head start and I cut my two 9 month old 3/4 Black mouth Curr, 1/8 Rodesian Ridgeback, and 1/8 american Pit brothers loose after her. They had the hog locked down in no time


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAAAHAAAHAHAHAHA !

I lied !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Obviously you didn't make it to Tosh O ! LMAO You're lucky it wasn't the ER....or your cajoles !


----------



## tikkad (Mar 23, 2012)

true statement!


----------

